# C. Acei



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I am inestigating C. Acei. Would an Acei be ok in a tank with mixed Mbuna, including 2 Kenyi, 2 OB Zebras, a Yellow Lab, an OB peacock (I know, not totally a mbuna), and a Hongi (the alpha fish)? They are all currently between 2 and 3/2 inches and the Acei is about 2 inches.

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

What size tank is this? You defintely don't want to keep mbuna in pairs like you have right now and especially not with the kenyi as they are very agressive. Are you going for an all male tank? If so you need to remover ALL of the females and have only 1 male of each species. If not then you need to add more to your existing groups. But first what size is the tank and what are the deminsions.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree. we need more info!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

It is a 60 long. The 2 that I think are female (one OB zebra and the blue Kenyii) are actually doing well keeping up with the others, but I have another provision to move them to as they grow if I find they develpe issues.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

okay but what about my other questions? What is your goal with this tank? If it's groups of males and females you will need to lose the kenyi for sure, probably the zebras also. Then you couls add more ob's, hongi's, labs, and maybe some acei could work. Maybe 4-5 of each. Actually I would just have the labs and two others to make three species total. Unless you want an all male that is...


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I really simply want an ornamental fish tank, not for breeding. Was therefore thinking of only having males, but the Kenyi girls are so pretty and I simply love the one I have. Actually, and it may be because they are only about 2 and 2 1/2 inches, but my Kenyi are very sweet fish and not taht agressive. They are incredibly curious and interactive with me when I simply look into the tank. Would hate to loose them. The Hongi on the other hand is rather agressive and chases others, but mostly around feedings.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

If you want all male than you will certainly have to lose the females. And yes it is just because they are small that they are not agressive yet.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do not see a 60 long tank in the library to give us dimensions, are you able to provide them? I know some 65G tanks are 36" x 18", but I assume a 60 long is at least 48" long?

If this is a 48" long tank and you want both males and females, then you may already have too many species in the tank and I would not add Acei. BTW, it is Pseudotropheus Acei, not C. Acei if you are referring to the mbuna.

Desi and DMWave are giving you good advice. Mbuna males kept with only one female of their own species will likely kill the female. If they are 2+ inches, it will set in any day now. So if your tank is 48" x 12", choose 3 species and add females. Or if your tank is 48" x 18" you can probably choose 4 species and add females.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

It 48 1/2 inches long (had to actually measure it.)

As far as getting rid of females. I have no issue getting rid of the OB zebra, but I really like the Kenyi girl. Can I manage to keep her in the tank with the boys for a while (until I get another tank) and if so how long do you think (I realize there is risk to it and the timing is not definite)?

As far as C vs P... I think it was originally classified as a pseudotropheus and now is gephyrochromis. I totally mistyped above with the C and then did not notice it (or some other typos) before submitting. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

It is 48 1/2 inches long (had to actually measure it.)

As far as getting rid of females. I have no issue getting rid of the OB zebra, but I really like the Kenyi girl. Can I manage to keep her in the tank with the boys for a while (until I get another tank) and if so how long do you think (I realize there is risk to it and the timing is not definite)?

As far as C vs P... I think it was originally classified as a pseudotropheus and now is gephyrochromis. I totally mistyped above with the C and then did not notice it (or some other typos) before submitting. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just to be sure I looked up the Acei in Ad Konings new book published January 2008. According to this reference, the current name is Pseudotropheus sp. 'acei'.

All male tanks are tricky, there is an article about them in the library. 75G minimum is recommended.

If you are going to try it in a 55G, know that a single female in a tank full of males cannot be expected to last long. Then not only will her own male harass her, but ALL the males will harass her. If you have only one tank, then I would have a divider on hand for instant separation. Two inch fish can be sexually mature, and peaceful can change overnight, it is not necessarily a gradual thing.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I had not thought about a divider, but I will get one for the "just in case." Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME fish don't do well for long in a divided tank unless you have filtration for both sides. But it would give you 24 hours to pick up another tank and equipment!

Definitely read the article before you decide on all male though. Another suggestion along with the 75G minimum is that you have a spare tank to separate fish that don't play well with the others.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I did a little more research into the name. Seems it was originally classified as psuedotropheus and recently reclassified as gephyrochromis. Here is one article online: http://www.wetpetz.com/acei.htm

I can't help feeling sorry for the fish... If we are so confused about their names and keep changing them, they must be going through a horrible identity crisis... Poor little fishies!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow.. that article on all male tanks was excellent... But, it left me with more questions... LOL

In any case, I had been thinking about setting up a hospital/emergency tank. Would a 10 gallon tank be adequate for this???? Also, how do you keep yourself from filling the tank with other fish? I am very bad at resisting the temptation of "more fish."


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> I did a little more research into the name. Seems it was originally classified as psuedotropheus and recently reclassified as gephyrochromis. Here is one article online: http://www.wetpetz.com/acei.htm
> 
> I can't help feeling sorry for the fish... If we are so confused about their names and keep changing them, they must be going through a horrible identity crisis... Poor little fishies!


It is currently Pseudotropheus. The link is incorrect.


----------

